# how to paint altima Se-r rims black???



## 212jonathan (Aug 10, 2012)

i just bought an 05 altima se-r code red. how do you paint the rims glossy black? should i sand them down ? or should i just go with plasti dip??


----------



## Joughseph (Mar 26, 2012)

Plasti dip all day. It's reversible. I dipped mine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Plastidip is the way to go.


----------

